# Diet soft drinks not really diet?



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

OK, I am a very large guy, two months ago I stopped drinking diet soft drinks for various reasons, that's really the only change I made and now 2 months later I have lost almost 10% of my body weight -- whats up with that?

Perhaps diet drinks are not really calorie free? I'm drinking fruit juices now and I know they have calories as opposed to the diet soft drinks that say they are calorie free.

Anyway something to think about if you've tried everything and just cannot lose weight.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

There are ingredients in the "diet" drinks that will make the consumer crave the drink, as well as put on weight, so they drink it even more. The whole diet drink concept is just a ploy to make money. 

My husband's ex-wife has lost 75 pounds this year and all she has done is quit drinking diet Dr. Pepper because I kept telling her how bad it was for her. She didn't even really eat before, just basically drank her meals of Dr. Pepper. She said it is nice to actually eat food now and she is still losing weight. She also has her first boyfriend in 13 years! I am proud of her.

Watch those fruit juices too! Loaded with sugar, even if they are natural. Moderation is the key! Good luck with your weight loss!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Diet drinks ARE calorie free, but artificial sweetener has been shown to spike blood sugar anyway. So, in addition to making you crave more sweets when your blood sugar drops again, it also has the effect of storing glucose (as fat) from that blood sugar spike. 

If you're going to drink pop, splurge on a real one and know that juice is almost as bad as pop.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Aspartame acts like a carbohydrate, raising blood sugar, and causing you to want to eat more. I don't know if the Atkin's site still has up all its links to medical research, but it is worth looking at if you do. Calories do not put weight on you. Carbohydrates do.
Plus aspartame causes brain tumors, so it is good to avoid it anyway.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Diet drinks are so additive, stay away from them. I know fruit drinks sound healthy, but they are packed with sugar. Water is your best bet, or just eat fruit, not commercial drinks.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Much better and more filling to eat a piece of fruit than to drink fruit juice...


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

What everyone else said. Ahhh marketing. Wait until you know what's really in that Special K challenge, eek!

I bought a SodaStream two years ago now and make my own homemade cordials [fruit/sugar/water boiled down] and put them into the sparkling water. Sure it's still sugar and sure it's calories, but I use way less than commercial brands an I get awesome flavours like fresh mango, strawberry, ginger, etc. It helped my husband lose heaps of weight, and we even saved a lot of money.


----------



## CCCC (Nov 21, 2011)

My wife does weight watchers and I was extremely concern with the program when you got 0 points for drinking diet soda and milk was a lot of points. The diet has worked for her, but I told her to drink the milk and skip the soda. I can count on one hand the number of soda I have drank this year. A lot of fruit and vegetable juice is not really the answer either high in sugar, plus sodium.

They have been doing studies with milk and chocolate milk with college athletes looking at cooling down and recovery instead of gatorade and other sports drinks, makes sense to me.

I try to drink as much water as I can in a day, but really like coffee and tea as well.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I drink iced tea.


I have found if i use twice as much water when I brew it that I do not miss sweetener or sugar. I keep a pitcher in the fridge for when I want caffiene.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

SageLady said:


> Much better and more filling to eat a piece of fruit than to drink fruit juice...


Plus it has the fiber in it, so it's not just sugar water.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

about milk--
I remember reading a study somewhere that said skim milk is like drinking sugar water. You want whole milk for the fat to slow the carbohydrate blood sugar surge. It may have been a link I followed from the atkins site?
I do know since Dr. Atkins passed the site and whole company has really gone downhill though, so I don't know if you can still find all the good information there that I use to.


----------

